# طلب ورجاء من محترفى الحريق



## sanon_nanos (8 فبراير 2015)

مهندس حريق جديد:82::82::82: ولا اعرف اى شىء عنه وامامى مهله قليلة لاكون المسؤل الاول عن الحريق بالشركة 
-ماهى الخطوات التى اتخذها بالترتيب لاكون قادر على فهم الحريق فى اقل وقت؟
-ولو امكن وضع المواضيع التى ابدأ بها .....
ولكم جزيل الشكر .. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## corolla (28 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339349.html أدخل علي هذا الموضوع اخي الكريم و بالتوفيق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t464859.html


----------



## thaer11 (4 مارس 2015)

زميلي سأرفق لك بعض خلاصة دراستي وجمعي وخبرتي للحريق اضافة لملف اتوكاد فيه مشروع دراسة وغرفة مضخات اتمنى ان يساعدك كما ساعدني هذا الموقع وأخذ بيدي أول عملي في الدراسات


----------



## corolla (7 مارس 2015)

يلا يا اخ *thaer11* كلنا في الانتظار


----------



## magdygamal_8 (1 أبريل 2015)

ممكن بس تعرفنا حتشتغل ايه في الحريق 
صيانه - تصميم - تنفيذ 
الموضوع لازم يتحدد حتى يمكن مساعدتك في اقصي سرعه


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (3 أبريل 2015)

تصميم وتنفيذ


----------

